# fallas generales



## miosh (Mar 17, 2010)

hola tengo unsa dudas tengo una pc con una boar asrock wolfdale1333-667 con 2 gb ran y grafica nvidea 8600, el problema comenso cuando la pc comenso a reiniciarse sin parar sin dejar que el sistema  arranque probe la fuente y no presenta problemas, despues el equipo no me dava graficos ni porla salida de la tarjeta ni por la salida del la grafica lo solucione al cambiar de slop la ram pero ahora  solo me da graficos por la tarjeta madre y no quiere reconocerme la tarjeta grafica ni la de tv que una kwold, cuando ella daba esos errores que no me daba grafica note que el setup se quadaba pegado yo pienso que la tarjeta madre ya esta dandome un aviso  de que la cambie pero numca es malo preguntar a alguien mas 

gracias


----------



## armentatron (Mar 17, 2010)

no entendi mucho lo que escribiste la verdad, pero yo tuve un problema con una computadora hace tiempo que se reiniciaba no dejaba entrar windows y el problema que tenia eran los capacitores electroliticos de la tarjeta madre estaban dañados (inflados) los cambie y hasta la fecha anda jalando esa compu


----------



## miosh (Mar 17, 2010)

gracias armentatron el problema es que ningun condensador presenta la inflacion tipica de cuando ya estan a punto de dañarse que es lo que me parece estraño, y el otro problema es que no me detecta el harware que pongo en el puerto pci expres y pci


----------



## tulio (Mar 22, 2010)

Me llama mucho la atenson cuando dices que al cambiar de slots a los modulos de memoria te daba ya graficos aunque solo por la mother, o no es asi?......
tambien dices que cuando no tedaba graficos notabas que el bios se quedaba inerte

Esto podria estar sujiriendo que por donde debemos comenzar es por checar el estado fisico de cada uno de los modulos ram.
1- limpia cada uno de los modulos
2.-preferentemente y si tienes la posibilidad  para estar seguros intenta probar ya sea probando tu memorias en otra pc o colocando otra memoria en tu pc

tal ves el que una memoria ram este fallando no permita que la placa de video nvidia se acople al funcionamiento y esto cause tanto el reinicio como la no salida de graficos.

Por cierto danos mas datos sobre cuando exactamente ocurrio el problema, talves instalaste la placa grafica o algun otro componente o periferico e inmediatamente comenzaron los problemas.
tambien pon atensiion cuando enciendes la pc, pues el BIOS emite un codigo de pitidos los cuales podrian decirnos mucho. pon atension e informanos.
con todo esto alguien mas podria dar con la solucion mas rapidamente.

NOTA: antes que nada realiza una limpieza a tus modulos de memoria (limpia muy delicada y exaustivamente cada uno de sus pines) y cuentanos como te ba . saludos. y suerte.


----------



## miosh (Mar 24, 2010)

Gracias la fallas se dieron de un momento a  otro en la noche la deje descargando descarto un problema en el suministro eléctrico por que eléctrico por que tengo un ups.
Cuando comenzó a fallar no tenia ningún hardware nuevo y le avía hecho la limpieza de mantenimiento una semana antes y todo funcionaba también limpie todo al provocarse la falla y no causo ningún cambio.
El la parte de los pitidos de la BIOS no sonaba al no darme grafico (no arrancaba solo prendía y se quedaba en un estado nulo.
 Esto me paso se casi 3 semanas  atras escribí este tema cuando logre que diera buteo y me reconociera todos el hardware pero me volvió a fallar hacer 3 días yo creo que es un semiconductor por q los condensadores no presentan fallas visibles (inflación).
yo reparo computadoras y este grado de fallas me sorprendió porque regularmente es una conexión sucia por polvo o la fuente de poder defectuosa pero la fuente la probé sin la tarjeta madre y con otra y estaba al 100% espero que te sirva esta información


----------



## constantan (Abr 19, 2010)

azle mntenimiento


----------

